# [SOLVED] USB-serial converter not working

## deviant

Hi all!

I've got Evo N1000v laptop without RS232 serial interface.

Unfortunately i need serial port to connect to Cisco devices via console cable.

I bought VScom USB-Serial converter  - they claim linux support since 2.4 kernel.

Here is the link

http://www.vscom.de/produkte/vscom_usb-com.html

No matter what i try, the last kernel 2.6.7-r8 is not capable to recognize this device !

USB subsystem is working properly because flashcard-reader is detected during boot and working fine.

I've compiled and tested all USB-serial converter drivers but no success.

Google search/Gentoo forums search didn't help at all too.

Please advise

This forum is my last chance - If I cannot get it work I'll  have to switch my system to WinXP 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Thanks and regards

D.Last edited by deviant on Wed Jul 21, 2004 12:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cosmin

I'm sorry if you did this, but anyway, here it comes: *Quote:*   

> Instructions to install new driver
> 
> You may require the sources matching the current kernel to be installed on your system (and built). 
> 
> There are many helpfull websites that can assist you with this step and it isnt as daunting as you first think!
> ...

 So, from what I read, you need to compile as a module ftdi. I believe it is:

<M> USB Serial Converter support 

[ ] USB Generic Serial Driver 

[ ] USB Handspring Visor Driver 

[ ] USB ConnectTech WhiteHEAT Serial Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) 

[*] USB FTDI Single Port Serial Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) 

[ ] USB Keyspan PDA Single Port Serial Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) 

[ ] USB ZyXEL omni.net LCD Plus Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) 

After that, you will need to build and install the driver provided by them (Vision Systems). You can find it here. Sorry if you already did that, please tell us how it ends.

----------

## deviant

Thanks for reply .

I can try to build the driver from their site but I am not sure if the driver is kernel 2.6.7 ready

----------

## Cosmin

Well, just try it. If it does work, maybe it is ready, who knows?  :Smile: 

----------

## deviant

I am no sure if this i correct ...

<M> USB Serial Converter support

[ ] USB Generic Serial Driver

[ ] USB Handspring Visor Driver

[ ] USB ConnectTech WhiteHEAT Serial Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)

[*] USB FTDI Single Port Serial Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ] USB Keyspan PDA Single Port Serial Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ] USB ZyXEL omni.net LCD Plus Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) 

FTDI should be build as a module am I right ?

What about this ?

<*> USB Serial Converter support

[ ] USB Generic Serial Driver

[ ] USB Handspring Visor Driver

[ ] USB ConnectTech WhiteHEAT Serial Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)

[M] USB FTDI Single Port Serial Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ] USB Keyspan PDA Single Port Serial Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ] USB ZyXEL omni.net LCD Plus Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)

----------

## deviant

so compilation failed

here is the output

```

make

gcc -Wall -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -I/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/build/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r8/drivers/usb/serial/ -O   -c -o ftdi_sio.o ftdi_sio.c

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/build/include/linux/irq.h:20,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/build/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from ftdi_sio.c:237:

/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/build/include/asm/irq.h:16:25: irq_vectors.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/build/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from ftdi_sio.c:237:

/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/build/include/linux/irq.h:70: error: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/build/include/linux/irq.h:72,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/build/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from ftdi_sio.c:237:

/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/build/include/asm/hw_irq.h:28: error: `NR_IRQ_VECTORS' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/build/include/asm/hw_irq.h:32: error: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

ftdi_sio.c:607: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:608: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:612: error: unknown field `startup' specified in initializer

ftdi_sio.c:612: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:631: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:632: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:636: error: unknown field `startup' specified in initializer

ftdi_sio.c:636: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:655: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:656: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:660: error: unknown field `startup' specified in initializer

ftdi_sio.c:660: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:679: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:680: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:684: error: unknown field `startup' specified in initializer

ftdi_sio.c:684: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:703: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:704: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:708: error: unknown field `startup' specified in initializer

ftdi_sio.c:708: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:729: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:730: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:734: error: unknown field `startup' specified in initializer

ftdi_sio.c:734: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c: In function `set_rts':

ftdi_sio.c:792: error: structure has no member named `private'

ftdi_sio.c: In function `set_dtr':

ftdi_sio.c:814: error: structure has no member named `private'

ftdi_sio.c: In function `change_speed':

ftdi_sio.c:840: error: structure has no member named `private'

ftdi_sio.c: In function `get_ftdi_divisor':

ftdi_sio.c:862: error: structure has no member named `private'

ftdi_sio.c: In function `get_serial_info':

ftdi_sio.c:963: error: structure has no member named `private'

ftdi_sio.c: In function `set_serial_info':

ftdi_sio.c:980: error: structure has no member named `private'

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_common_startup':

ftdi_sio.c:1047: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:1093: error: too few arguments to function `usb_alloc_urb'

ftdi_sio.c:1114: error: structure has no member named `private'

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_SIO_startup':

ftdi_sio.c:1134: error: request for member `private' in something not a structure or union

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_8U232AM_startup':

ftdi_sio.c:1155: error: request for member `private' in something not a structure or union

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_FT232BM_startup':

ftdi_sio.c:1175: error: request for member `private' in something not a structure or union

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_FT2232C_startup':

ftdi_sio.c:1196: error: request for member `private' in something not a structure or union

ftdi_sio.c:1198: error: structure has no member named `bInterfaceNumber'

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_USB_UIRT_startup':

ftdi_sio.c:1224: error: request for member `private' in something not a structure or union

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_HE_TIRA1_startup':

ftdi_sio.c:1245: error: request for member `private' in something not a structure or union

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_shutdown':

ftdi_sio.c:1267: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

ftdi_sio.c:1268: error: request for member `private' in something not a structure or union

ftdi_sio.c:1300: error: request for member `private' in something not a structure or union

ftdi_sio.c:1301: error: request for member `private' in something not a structure or union

ftdi_sio.c:1302: error: request for member `private' in something not a structure or union

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_open':

ftdi_sio.c:1311: error: structure has no member named `private'

ftdi_sio.c:1345: warning: implicit declaration of function `FILL_BULK_URB'

ftdi_sio.c:1349: error: too few arguments to function `usb_submit_urb'

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_close':

ftdi_sio.c:1370: error: structure has no member named `private'

ftdi_sio.c:1375: warning: implicit declaration of function `get_usb_serial'

ftdi_sio.c:1375: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_write':

ftdi_sio.c:1422: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

ftdi_sio.c:1423: error: structure has no member named `private'

ftdi_sio.c:1512: error: `USB_QUEUE_BULK' undeclared (first use in this function)

ftdi_sio.c:1512: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

ftdi_sio.c:1512: error: for each function it appears in.)

ftdi_sio.c:1519: error: too few arguments to function `usb_submit_urb'

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_write_bulk_callback':

ftdi_sio.c:1548: warning: implicit declaration of function `port_paranoia_check'

ftdi_sio.c:1559: warning: implicit declaration of function `queue_task'

ftdi_sio.c:1559: error: structure has no member named `tqueue'

ftdi_sio.c:1559: error: `tq_immediate' undeclared (first use in this function)

ftdi_sio.c:1560: warning: implicit declaration of function `mark_bh'

ftdi_sio.c:1560: error: `IMMEDIATE_BH' undeclared (first use in this function)

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_write_room':

ftdi_sio.c:1567: error: structure has no member named `private'

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_chars_in_buffer':

ftdi_sio.c:1592: error: structure has no member named `private'

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_read_bulk_callback':

ftdi_sio.c:1632: error: `USB_QUEUE_BULK' undeclared (first use in this function)

ftdi_sio.c:1643: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

ftdi_sio.c:1655: error: structure has no member named `private'

ftdi_sio.c:1761: error: too few arguments to function `usb_submit_urb'

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_break_ctl':

ftdi_sio.c:1773: error: structure has no member named `private'

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_set_termios':

ftdi_sio.c:1810: error: structure has no member named `private'

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_ioctl':

ftdi_sio.c:1963: error: structure has no member named `private'

ftdi_sio.c: In function `ftdi_unthrottle':

ftdi_sio.c:2165: error: too few arguments to function `usb_submit_urb'

make: *** [ftdi_sio.o] Error 1

```

----------

## Cosmin

Grrr, nasty  :Sad: 

When this happens to me, I usually save the .config somewhere safe, then do a 'make mrproper', copy back the .config and make again...

----------

## deviant

Finally I got it working !

The problem was in kernel. 

OHCI is a MUST for driver FTDI_SIO to operate properly.

So I had to reenable it and recompile my kernel.

Thanks for help anyway!

----------

